# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pozita e gruas ne shek.21 ne shtetet Islamike

## Gostivari_usa

Duke marre parasysh se shum tema jane hapur lidhur me mertesen , dhe duke marre parasysh se shum personave ketu nuk u pelqen qendrimi im, e hap kete teme me qellim qe ju te me informoni lidhur me poziten e gruas ne shoqerike islame ne ditete e sotme.
UNe ua jap fjalen qe nuk do tju pergjigjem postimeve tuaja, vetem do ti lexoj!

Ajo qe me intereson mua eshte se a eshte gruaja e barabarte me burrin ( Kurani e kerkon kete jo une ) ne shtetet islamike, si psh Arabi Saudite, Egjipt, Iran , Afganistan, Pakistan etj etj kur mer para sysh se ne shtete te ndryshme grate nuk i pergezojne disa te drejta elementare, si psh te drejten e votimit, te drejten e te pasurit patente shoferi dhe te drejten qe te udheheq me poste te larta qeveritare.

Dua te me shpjegoni pse gruaja ne Arani Saudite nuk ka te drejte vote dhe nuk ka te drejte me pas patente shoferi?!!

Ku bazohet kjo?!! A ka baza kjo ne Kuran dhe ne hadithe ?!!

Sic thash me pare , une nuk do tju pergjigjem shkrimeve tuaja , ne asnje menyre vetem do ti lexoj!

Me Respekt 
GV_USA

----------


## alDI

Tipa si ti jane me te demshem se qafirat qe kan dal hapur kundra islamit......sepse ti fshihesh nen petkun e islamit dhe shpreh kufrin...

----------


## brooklyn2007

> Tipa si ti jane me te demshem se qafirat qe kan dal hapur kundra islamit......sepse ti fshihesh nen petkun e islamit dhe shpreh kufrin...


LOL  :pa dhembe:  shaka ishte kjo mo apo e ke me gjithmend?!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Tipa si ti jane me te demshem se qafirat qe kan dal hapur kundra islamit......sepse ti fshihesh nen petkun e islamit dhe shpreh kufrin...


Tipat si une ju parashtrojne pyetje tipave si puna jote, tani nese ke pergjigje , urdhero dhe jepe ketu.
A bej kufer a jo eshte puna ime dhe e Allahut, ti me jep pergjigjeper pyetjen e bere !!! Pse grate nuk kane te drejte vote ne Arabi Saudite!!!
A bazohet kjo ne Kuran , a bazohet kjo ne hadith , ose thjeshte a bazohet sepse burrave ne Arabine Saudite ju pelqen keshtu?!!
A per kufer ti nuk je faktor te me tregojsh a bej kufer une ose jo!
As ti po askush ne kete bote nuk eshte faktor te me tregoj a bej kufer ose jo!
Kjo eshte ceshtje  i takon Allahut dhe mua si person ne boten tjeter, nese bej kufer une do te pergjigjem per kufrin qe bej, ti ruaje veten tende nga kufri.

GV_USA
P.S. "" Kur nuk din dicka drejtoju dijetareve, ketu pune edhe une bej, nuk e di pse grate nuk kane te drejte vote ne Arabi Saudite dhe ne disa vise tjera islamike, andaj ju pyes juve, dijaterareve islamik qe te me tregoni nga vjen ky ligj. Une nuk e kuptoj se ku e shikon ti kufrin?!! Nqs se te duket kufer pasi bej pyetje, eshte problemi i jot , jo i imi. Une kam te drejten te bej pyetje,ti ke te drejten te pergjigjesh ose te heshtish."

----------


## Diesel Industry

I dooogji pak Aldit pradaj :P

----------


## extreme

Gostivar i vetmi ti mdoket qe munohesh me brojt islamin ne cdo mnyre  .... kta tjert jo qe e mbrojn po kta sdi sa jon te vedishem qe veq ja hupin vlerat e mdhaja qe i ka kjo fe .

----------


## altruisti_ek84

A juve hipokritave ju pelqen gostivari se po ja u ben qefin ju, keni qef shum kesi si ky ju

----------


## amenti

ok altruist, a ki përgjigje për pytjet qi i ka bo gostivari? a demagogjia s'po t'pin ujë te senet konkrete  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## fisniku-student

Ku Osht Sabriu ,se kesaj Radhe nevoitet nje Rukie per Gostivarin ,definitivisht PO :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Vista

> Pozita e gruas ne shek.21 ne shtetet Islamike


Me e mir se ne shekullin 20

----------


## fisniku-student

> *Gostivari Usa*
> te drejta elementare, si psh te drejten e votimit, te drejten e te pasurit patente shoferi dhe te drejten qe te udheheq me poste te larta qeveritare.


D.m.th Pyetja na eshte parashtruar *Neve!!*

Dhe Tash *Ne*,do te pergjigjemi *"Ty dhe Juve"*!!




> *Patent Shoferi I gruas*


Kjo qeshtje as me Kuran dhe as me Hadith nuk eshte e Ndaluar ,d.m.th eshte e pa rregulluar me keto dy Burime kryesore te Dituris Islame. Ne hadith eshte permendur qeshtja e kesaj sfere ,d.m.th eshte paralajmruar si shenje e vogel e Kijametit ,mirpo nuk do te thote se te kualifikohet si nje shenje e Kijametit dhe te perfundohet se behet fjal per diqka negative apo te ndaluar ne Islam. *Perfundimisht Gruaja ka te drejt te Ngas Makinen dhe poashtu te kete Patent Shofer..*  Mirpo fakti qe nuk eshte rregulluar me dispozita Kuranore dhe Hadithe ,Kjo qeshtje mund te i lejohet edhe Konsezusit te Dijetareve dhe Relativiteti i kesaj Qeshtje lejon qe nje gje te tille ,te vendos edhe Burri i asaj Gruaje ,se a e lejon nje gje te tille ,thjesht eshte ky Kendi Plotesisht Intim dhe qe i perket nje Bashkesie Familajre dhe ne suaza te bashkeshortesis. Thjesht keshtu,Nese nje gje e tille nuk eshte e rregulluar me Kuran dhe Hadithe ,dhe edhe poashtu nuk ka mendim te nje Zë nga Konsezusi i Dijetareve ,ateher une Si Individ apo Burre i nje Gruaje mund te vendosi per Gruan Time ,ashtu siq deshiroj Une ,*D.m.th Une mund ta lejoj Gruan te Kete Patent Shofer apo te mos Kete Patent Shofer* ,thjehst kjo varet nga Nevoja qe ka ajo Familje per Patent Shofer ,sepse nese ne nje Familje existojn dy a tri Patent Shofera dhe vetem nje Makine ,ateher e thjesht eshte qe Patent Shoferi i tret eshte i Panevojshem.,dm.th jan gjera qe rregullohen me Ujdi te Paleve. 

Une te Siguroj se nje Problem i Tille ,jo qe nuk eshte Elementar ne jeten praktike ,por edhe as qoft Prioritet Dhjetesor nuk paraqet ne Jete. *D.m.th nje gje e tille nuk Hyn ne Radhen e  TE drejtave Elementare/Themelore te Njeriut* sepse ka shume gjera qe kan perparesi qe te rregullohen dhe ky problem eshte Bira e e fundit e nje Gardhi te nje Familje te shendoshe..

*Shembull*: Une nuk kam Patent Shofer ,thjesht Nuk me nevoitet momentalisht edhe pse i kam te gjitha Kushtet ,qe te Kem Patent Shofer ,mirpo konsideroj se nuk me eshte Prioritet ne Jete ne kohen Momentale. Dhe Une personalisht jam Ai qe nuk ja ndaloj Gruas Sime qe te Kete Patent Shofer ,mirpo perseri Vendos Ujdia Ndermjet meje dhe Gruas per te miren e familjes se a nevoitet Patentshoferi i gruas a po jo ,thjesht kjo duhet te jete ne proporcion me *Nevojen*. Muslimani nuk vendos sipas Epsheve Patriarkale apo Matriarkale/Feministe se kinse duhet te behet Barazia Gjinore . Muslimani Rrespekton Drejtesi Gjinore dhe Jo Barazi Gjinore.

Mirpo perfundimisht Nje Patent Shoferi i Gruas nuk Kualifikohet si Ndales,Obligim por Lejohet nese eshte nje kensezus Bashkeshortor per kete qeshtje.

kalo mire per te tjerat herave te tjera,se tash jam i nxene dhe nuk kam Kohe - Kjo ishte Koha e rezervuar per kete pergjigje.

Dhe nje Lutje per ty Gostivari Usa ,Nese e ndjen akoma Veten Musliman ,per Hire te Allahut rezervoje nje termin Kohore prej 30 minutash pas Jacis dhe Medito Rreth Vetes se Ku GJendesh dhe Pendohu per gjendjen qe ke momentalisht . Besom qe gjithmon ke qen nje prej te Rrespektuareve nga une thjeshte te kam dashur si Vella Musliman dhe shpresoj qe kete rrespekt vetem se do e rris ndaj teje. Mirpo *perderisa ti nuk e ndryshon gjendjen tende Allahu nuk e ndryshon gjendjen Tende..*

Ndegjohje nje gje tthelbesore qe ka lidhje direkte me gjendjen tende: *E di ku qendron Problemi Juaj, Edi qe furnizohesh me "dituri" Islame ne shumicen e rasteve nga Gjuha Angleze dhe jo nga Gjuha shqipe ,dhe fakti qe furnizohesh me Dituri Islame nga Gjuha angleze ,ateher mund te supozoj se kete dituri me perkthim Anglisht e merr nga Interneti dhe ne baze te asaj se pothuajse me shume se 50% e informacioneve qe gjenden ne Internet rreth Islamit jan te Verzionit Shiiit ,mund te konkludoj se dyshimet dhe problemet qe ke ne Islam ,dhe qe qdo dite paraqiten per mes temave dhe postimeve qe i hap ti ne forum ,qe me shume konsiderohet kontribut Jo Islam se sa Islam dhe te mires se Islamit jan bere nga po ky Indoktrimnim Shiit ne ty.

Kuptoje faktin se prej Sot ,ti duhet te largohesh nga Webfaqet e dyshimta qe ti lexon dhe furnizohesh me informacione ne gjuhen angleze ,sepse jam i bindur se je duke u furnizuar nga webfaqet shiite.Dhe fakti qe ti i shef gjerat krejt me ngjyra Wehabiste ,kjo eshte prova vendimtare qe ti je i indoktrinuar nga Shiitet ,sepse ne qdo webfaqe Shiite rreth 30% te matrialit te tyre i kushtohet Wehabizmit,sa qe krejt Sunnitet personifikohen si Wehabi.*

Allahu te udhezoft

----------


## amenti

Allahu t'udhëzoftë fisnik,  :buzeqeshje: 
edhe ty Gostivar, po ti kujdes se po bon kufër! tuj lexu _gjethçka_ n'internet, merr msim prej vllaznive tu musliman, që i marrin informatat prej shkive. 

 MOS GABO MI ÇELË SYTË ME LEXU N'ANGLISHT

fisnik, për votat harrove me fol ?

hajt me t'mira

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Gjeja me e keqe e injorances tuaj eshte qe ju nuk dini me dallu Islamin prej Arabis.
Sa per informim ne kohen e Muhameddit A.S. kur percillet mesazhin dhe urdherat e Allahut per njerzit ne tok, Muhameddi A.S. u ballafaqu dhe u konfrontu me vet arabet dhe luftoj me Arabet, mushriket ishn Arab flitshin te njejten gjuh me Muhameddin A.S.  keshtu qe mos beni prapagand se Islami dhe Arabet jan te njet sepse Islami ska te bej fare me nacionalizem as te Arabeve por as te asnje kombi tjeter ne Bot. Islami eshte rruga e Allahut dhe eshte per te gjith popujt, racat, kombet dhe gjuhet.
Nga ky kontekst ju nuk keni asnje te drejt qe te beni prapaganda se Islami eshte Arabi dhe ka te bej me kombin Arab.
Prandaj  mos merrni shmbull te Arabis Saudite ose te ndonje vendi tjeter Islamik dhe te na tregoni se si eshte Islami sepse Islami nuk gjykohet sipas njerzve dhe popujve por popujt dhe njerzit apo kombet  gjykohen sipas Islamit. Keshtuqe nese ne nje vend me shumic Muslimane ose 100% me musliman dhe ne ket vend nese ka gjera qe nuk jan te mira ose ka fenomene qe e demtojn femren ose mashkullin ose nje fenomen jo te mir, kjo nuk ndodh pse Islami eshte ashtu por pse Islami nuk zabtohet dhe qe ata njerz nuk punojn sipas Kuranit dhe sunnetit te Muhameddit A.S.
Muslimanet sot jan ne gjendje te veshtir dhe kan nje zhvillim te ulet shum, per arsye se e kan len fjalen e Allahut, nuk po punojn me Kuran dhe me sunnete te Muhameddit A.S. Prandaj jan ne kete gjendje.  Kjo e ka edhe nje te keqe se me ket ju kemi dhen hapsir armiqve dhe hipokritave qe ta njollosin e Islamin padrejtsisht sepse ketu faji eshte tek ne te Muslimanet dhe jo te Islami te jeni te bindur se po sa te fillojn Muslimanet ti kthehen fjales se Allahut dhe sunnetit te Muhameddti A.S. do te ndryshoj gjendja e tyre per 180 shkall. Kjo dit ka me ardh por se kur do te vij, Allahu e din me se miri, por te jeni te bindur se do te vjen.

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Ndersa sa i perket Gostivari skam qka flas me te qe nga momenti kur e ka mohu hixhabin, mbulesen tek femrat.
Ta mohosh mbulesen e femres te thuash se, se ka obligim femra te mbulohet, eshte kufer dhe eshte njesoj sikurse ta mohon namazin.

Allahu e udhezoft

----------


## Gostivari_usa

Oh cuna nuk bej kufer une , po juve qe i kuptoni gjerat ne menyren tuaj  ju duket se bej kufer! 
Kufer ben shteti i Arabise Saudite i cili nuk i len grate te votojne , te shprehin mendimin e tyre, nuk i len grate psh te kene te drejte te kene patenta shoferi dhe te ngasin makinen nese duhet!
Por te gjitha keto te drejta burrat i pergezojne.

Juve tan kohen po folni per kufrin me akuzoni se bej kufer , nga ana tjeter mbyllni syte ndaj kufrit qe ben shteti i Arabise Saudite mbi popullaten e atij vendi!


Si do qofte , ju falemenderoj per pergjigjet tuaja, sic e thash nuk do ti komentoj pergjigjet qe keni dhene. 

GV_USA
P.S. " Altruist shum gjera qe nuk kane kuptim une do ti mohoj - une nuk do te perly emrin e fese islame dhe emrin e a.s. Muhamedit me gjerat te cilat pardejtesisht i atribohen. E per ju, eshte problemi i juaj"

----------


## Arber gerguri

> Ndersa sa i perket Gostivari skam qka flas me te qe nga momenti kur e ka mohu hixhabin, mbulesen tek femrat.
> Ta mohosh mbulesen e femres te thuash se, se ka obligim femra te mbulohet, eshte kufer dhe eshte njesoj sikurse ta mohon namazin.
> 
> Allahu e udhezoft


Mohimin qe e ka ber, e ka nga keqkuptimi i gjuhes. Keqkuptimi i gjuhes edhe te krishteret e paster qe kan qen, i ka shpie ne kufr, dmth nga emri Rob, i devotshem, i nenshtruar Zotit, Ata e kan bastardhuar dhe ke kan ber si Bir i Zotit.

Une i kam treguar per ajetin e hixhabit, qe po te merresh nje te krishter Arab, qe din gjuhen dhe letersine e paster Arabe, dhe ta pyesesh per fjalen qe ka ardh ne ajet "xhelebibihine" ka per te then , se kjo fjale aludon ne veshjen e cila mbulon Trupin te terin, qafen, koken, dhe kraharorin.

Ndersa 3 versionet ne gjuhe angleze, qe ka pru Gostivari per ajetet e hixhabit, e kam pyeter nje student shqiptar ne oxxford, dhe ai studenti me thoshte se eshte shume e veshtire qe te kuptohet fjale per fjale, por vetem se po kuptohet qe fjala eshte per mbulese.

Allahu po thot ne kur'an: *E zbritem kur'anin ne gjuhen Arabre, qe ta kuptoni,*...... nje tjeter ajet po thot : *Ne menyre qe ta keni me te lehte kuptimin*

Prandaj!!!!

Allahu na udhezofte dhe na drejtofte ne rruge te drejte

----------


## celyy

> D.m.th Pyetja na eshte parashtruar *Neve!!*
> 
> Dhe Tash *Ne*,do te pergjigjemi "Ty dhe *Juve"*!!


Juventusin na eliminoj Çelsi  Fisnik  :ngerdheshje:  hahahahaha

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Juventusin na eliminoj Çelsi  Fisnik  hahahahaha


Jane qafira ato!!! Nuk e di pse i shikoni aman  :buzeqeshje: !

----------


## hubejb

Leja e vozitjes nuk eshte primare ne Islam, eshte hiq gje.

Votimi cka realizohet ne boten perendimore dhe ne shtetet arabe, nuk ka te beje aspak me islamin per ate shkak eshte i ndaluar ne islam si per mashkullin ashtu edhe per femren.
Ne islam ka sistem tjeter per zgjedhjen e udheheqesit te muslimaneve.

Mund te them vetem nje gje qe me kane thene femrat maqedone ketu ne Maqedoni:

Ua kemi lakmine femrave muslimane pershkak se e gjith familja kujdeset per ta e nuk lehen ne meshiren e mashinerise se demokracise se sodit.

Mese shumti e kishin per qellim per muslimanet ne vendet arabe. Besoj mjafton admirimi i nje femre jomuslimane per nje gje te tille.

----------


## Gostivari_usa

> Leja e vozitjes nuk eshte primare ne Islam, eshte hiq gje.
> 
> Votimi cka realizohet ne boten perendimore dhe ne shtetet arabe, nuk ka te beje aspak me islamin per ate shkak eshte i ndaluar ne islam si per mashkullin ashtu edhe per femren.
> Ne islam ka sistem tjeter per zgjedhjen e udheheqesit te muslimaneve.
> 
> Mund te them vetem nje gje qe me kane thene femrat maqedone ketu ne Maqedoni:
> 
> Ua kemi lakmine femrave muslimane pershkak se e gjith familja kujdeset per ta e nuk lehen ne meshiren e mashinerise se demokracise se sodit.
> 
> Mese shumti e kishin per qellim per muslimanet ne vendet arabe. Besoj mjafton admirimi i nje femre jomuslimane per nje gje te tille.


Falemenderit per pergjigjen. 
Sic kam thene me lart nuk do ju replikoj ne ato qe thuani. 

Selam , Huhejb

----------

